# Rig Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I need two anglers for some Tuna fishing at the rigs . We are leavingFri afternoon coming back Sat, Weather looks great! My boat is a 2005 30ft Prosport and is ready to fish call me 291-3414 Mark Newman</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Why do I have to be on call, why god. Great of you to offer, I hope you guys have a great trip.:clap There a lot of Cabin fever folks that need to jump on this.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys - Call Mark!! If I wasn't tied to the house (and the Redfish massacre on Sat) I would be GONE!



From the last trip with him....














:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember that post! Although a great picture, it dosen't do the trip justice. If you ever wanted to do a rig trip I wouldn't turn down this invitation!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Voicemail left


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Voicemail left. Let me know.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Woohoo. Will post photos when we get back!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

what time are you leaving and how much fundage do I need.I would love to go

thanks

Ryan


----------

